# The greatest feminist of Middle Earth



## Ithrynluin (Feb 22, 2003)

Which woman in the history of Arda, excluding the Ainur, was the most independent, self-willed....etc... basically standing up for womyn's  rights and fighting for/demanding equality.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 22, 2003)

Ithrynluin- You do know that this thread's gonna get a huge number of write-in votes for Arwen from movie thread cross-overs, right? 

I voted for Galadriel, however.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh yes, the "come and claim him" part was quite persuasive in the movie. This is a book poll, so no Arwen here I'm afraid. 

I am torn between Galadriel and Erendis. The latter was quite eager to have her own will and she was even "divorced" from her husband. Now that's quite something!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

In the mean men hater sort of way-Erendis. It's too bad that the sea had so much of a hold over Aldarion. Erendis was awesome before she turned bitter. But as for standing up for women's rights and kicking butt-Eowyn was awesome.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 22, 2003)

Off the top of my head, I voted for Eowyn. Here's someone who was told not to fight, and concealed herself in order fight for her king; and in the process help kill the Nazgul.

If I could vote twice, I'd add a second vote for Galadriel.

I don't think I would vote for Arwen, even if she were included.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, I agree that Eowyn did a lot of independent deeds in a very short time. But prior to that, and maybe after marrying Faramir, she went back to the role of a quiet, slightly suppressed woman. Or not?
I think the real choice here is between Galadriel and Erendis.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 23, 2003)

I voted for Galadriel, because she was pretty awesome for her whole life. But I always loved Eowyn, and she was quite impressive herself. 

Arwen wasn't a real feminist but she did defy her father and marry the man she wanted, even though it took 37 years to do it, and became mortal.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 23, 2003)

I voted for Galadriel; she played a very important role throughout the first, second and third age. Eowyn was also impressive, but in the end she settled for a quiet life as Faramir's wife.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 23, 2003)

Eowyn, simply because I like her more then Ancalamie, Erendis and Galadriel.

And shame on you for missing out Haleth and Andreth.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2003)

The question is not who you like the best, but *who comes closest to being a feminist*. And yes, shame on me for missing Haleth (but I'm not so sure on Andreth...I should then include Adanel too). Could a moderator add them to the list please?

Galadriel was privileged from her birth onwards, since she was royalty. She was also called "Man-woman" since she had some masculine qualities: she was an excellent athlete, an excellent leader, an excellent loremaster. She was always granted the equality with men, rather than having to fight for it (which means they recognised her commanding stature and her greatness).
Erendis grew up in the sheep lands of Emerië in Numenor. I think she did much more from the feministic view than any other woman. She defied Aldarion and even raised her daughter herself for a long time (and she raised her among women, no men were allowed in her house).

I pick Erendis.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2003)

I've updated the poll - but Aredhel seems to have gotten in there somehow. No idea how that happened... but it's probably my fault. Guess I'll vote for her anyway, not a feminist perhaps, but certainly strong-willed and independent. She followed her own path, rightly or wrongly, and seemed to hold herself equal to any of the Princes of the Noldor.


----------



## SarumanTheWhite (Feb 23, 2003)

SURELY is Erendis! She said to Ancalimë that men were useless half-elves, and more feminist stuff that I don't remember.


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 23, 2003)

Eowyn is a definate femanist ! a=she proves that girls can do anything guys can


----------

